# Firefly Class model pic



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)




----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Hello, glad to see so many new people again!

This group discussion will be continued here:
http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4

Updates and pics of the master being built will be shown there. You are all invited to stop by and take a peak and participate in the upcoming discussions, questions and answers!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What the who the huh?!?! :freak:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Bookmarked and I can't wait to see it come together


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I was asked to delete the posts and and leave the redirect for the thread viewers to the new location of this discussion. 

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When did we get the call to abandon ship?


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Hello, glad to see so many new people again!
> 
> This group discussion will be continued here:
> http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4


so.. this thread is for private discussions?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Eat More Groundhog!


That should be, "EAT MORE POSSUM!"

By the way, did the possum see its shadow this morning in Slapout, Alabama?

If so, we can expect an early watermelon harvest! Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That should be, "EAT MORE POSSUM!"


Not according to the story I did last year in Hopkington, MA. They got a bounty on groundhogs! $0.15 a nose.... literally. You bring in a nose, they'll give you 15 cents.

The local restraunt was featuring groundhog stew. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Not according to the story I did last year in Hopkington, MA. They got a bounty on groundhogs! $0.15 a nose.... literally. You bring in a nose, they'll give you 15 cents.
> 
> The local restraunt was featuring groundhog stew.


Well, that's up north. Down here, we prefer our stew made from tree animals. Too much dirt in the burrowing critters.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry,it rained. The watermelon growers got mad, and water logged the possum.Then the protesters had a barbieque.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey,Cap! Can I have Thomas's office?


----------



## PsyckoSama (Dec 23, 2007)

Hate to bump a years old thread, but anyone have any idea what happened to this project?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't have all the facts, but I'd venture a guess that since QMX got the license for their large model... that put paid to this project.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5976788963_f7918ef0fc.jpg


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a SIX YEAR OLD post. Obviously it hasn't come to fruition and will likely NEVER come to fruition.


----------



## PsyckoSama (Dec 23, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> It's a SIX YEAR OLD post. Obviously it hasn't come to fruition and will likely NEVER come to fruition.


Thank you captain obvious. I was just wondering why not.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I recall, Thomas did indeed get smacked with a C&D thanks to QMX.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PsyckoSama said:


> Thank you captain obvious. I was just wondering why not.


Well, you asked "what happened to this project?" It died. That's what happened to it. If that's not what you wanted to know, perhaps you should have said "does anyone have any idea WHY this project died?"

On the flip side, perhaps I should have said "it's a six year old thread, why are you wasting your first post after joining four years ago asking about ancient history? Hundreds of GK kits get started and never get to production for various reasons including C&Ds, lack of funds, lack of interest by potential buyers, etc. etc."


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,

Congrats on the promotion!

to think, I knew you back when you were just "Private Redily-Apparent"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And on that note, I'm going to lock the thread. It's obviously a dead issue for Thomas after all this time. 


PsyckoSama said:


> Thank you captain obvious. I was just wondering why not.


While you've been registered for over three years, I'm going to be nice and give you a By on this since it's only your second post. Lose the attitude - you asked the question and got the answer. If you think the answer was so "obvious", then maybe you should ask yourself how it appears to others about your motivation for doing so....


----------

